# Lauftext (Marquee) nacheinander laufen lassen



## digiTAL (22. Juli 2004)

Tach,

ich habe einen Lauftext mit <marquee> erstellt. Wie kann ich das so
hinbekommen das sich der text ständig nacheinander wiederholt, so 
wie bei www.hardware-mag.de 
und wie bekomme ich den Text laufruhiger bzw. ruckelfrei?


----------



## Sven Mintel (22. Juli 2004)

per <marquee> überhaupt nicht

Da brauchst du eine Javascript-Lösung, wie in der Beispielseite zu finden(oder auch hier im Board)


----------



## dbs032pe (13. Oktober 2004)

versuch mal:

<marquee scrollmount="8" aling="middle" scroldelay="9"> Beispieltext </marquee>

good luck


----------

